# Comment éviter l'installation automatique de certaines Apps ?



## Boris 41 (5 Juin 2015)

Au début ça n'était qu'un petit soucis mais après 10 jours avec ma montre c'est un problème qui commence à me gonfler sérieusement...

Avec l'option d'installation automatique des Apps décochée, j'ai quand même une partie des Apps qui s'installent. Ça a l'air de concerner celles qui sont mises à jour sur l'iPhone mais pas toutes.

Yelp c'est même réinstallé après l'avoir désinstallé manuellement dans l'App Apple Watch sur l'iPhone (deux mises à jour rapprochées).

Quelqu'un a t'il ce soucis ? Y a t'il un moyen d'y remédier ?


----------



## fousfous (5 Juin 2015)

Tiens c'est marrant mais je n'ai pas ce problème moi, il faut que j'aille les installer à la main


----------



## Kyone (5 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> Au début ça n'était qu'un petit soucis mais après 10 jours avec ma montre c'est un problème qui commence à me gonfler sérieusement...
> 
> Avec l'option d'installation automatique des Apps décochée, j'ai quand même une partie des Apps qui s'installent. Ça a l'air de concerner celles qui sont mises à jour sur l'iPhone mais pas toutes.
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même soucis alors que j'ai bien désactivé l'installation automatique. C'est énervant car, en plus, j'ai plusieurs app bloquées dans leur installation. Je me retrouve avec des icônes en plus sur mon écran de Watch et elles sont ni utilisables, ni effaçables.

J'ai l'impression que certains réglages ne sont pas pris en compte tout de suite. Par exemple, j'ai dû éteindre et rallumer ma Watch pour que mon activation de Hands Off fonctionne.


----------



## kakashifr59 (5 Juin 2015)

Je confirme j'ai toutes mes applications qui se sont installées alors que j'ai bien choisit de mettre que ceux manuellement choisit. Il y a même pas 1h tout était en ordre. Je ne vois pas la raison de ces installations. Je n'ai ni toucher à la montre ni ouvert l'application Apple watch de l'iPhone. 

J'ai pu les enlever par contre mais j'espère ne pas à avoir encore à le faire.


----------



## Boris 41 (6 Juin 2015)

Et pourtant tu auras probablement à le refaire !


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Juin 2015)

C'est reparti ! Après un redémarrage il y a quelques jours et une tranquillité de courte durée, deux nouvelles Apps installées ce soir sans que je ne demande quoique ce soit...


----------



## kakashifr59 (9 Juin 2015)

Boris 41 a dit:


> C'est reparti ! Après un redémarrage il y a quelques jours et une tranquillité de courte durée, deux nouvelles Apps installées ce soir sans que je ne demande quoique ce soit...



Je pense que s'i y a une application que l'on a sur l'iPhone propose sur Apple Watch, ça s'installe tout seul. J'ai eu le coup aujourd'hui avec Ebay. Les applications dont j'ai déjà refusée ne sont pas revenu pour le moment.


----------



## Boris 41 (9 Juin 2015)

Sauf qu'il y a une option pour l'empêcher... Je n'ai aucune envie que l'on m'impose des applications. Si j'en veux une, je l'installe. Les autres n'ont rien à faire sur ma montre.


----------



## Boris 41 (12 Juin 2015)

Encore eu le droit à Yelp ce jour, 3ème fois, mais je n'en veux pas !


----------



## Roswell89 (25 Juin 2015)

Même punition pour moi aussi. Dès qu'une mise à jour auto dans l'AppStore se présente, cela installe l'appli sur la montre même si elle n'est pas installée, et que l'option d'install auto est décochée dans l'appli Watch sur l'iPhone. C'est bien chiant ...


----------



## fousfous (25 Juin 2015)

L'installation automatique est activé sur l'iPhone en lui meme?


----------



## Roswell89 (25 Juin 2015)

Oui pour les mises à jour. Mais l'option d'installation auto des applis de la watch n'est pas sélectionnée dans les réglages. Qu'une mise à jour auto se fasse sur l'iPhone et sur la montre SI l'appli est installée sur la montre je suis d'accord. Mais que la mise à jour de l'appli sur l'iPhone déclenche l'installation de l'appli sur la montre ça c'est anormal.


----------

